# Beijing Watch Factory Wu Ji



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

A bit of a follow on from @Karrusel's excellent post on the Bucherer Tourbillon, is the Chinese Beijing Watch Factory Wu Ji "Infinite Universe" Bi-Axial Tourbillon. A cheap alternative not worthy of bothering about ? The link is dated from 2013, and the price then was quoted as between £59250 and £67150, so its in the same price territory.

Read on.

https://www.ablogtowatch.com/beijing-watch-factory-wi-ju-infinite-universe-bi-axial-tourbillon-watch-hands/

I wonder how many sold, and who bought them ?


----------



## Karrusel (Aug 13, 2016)

China has a rich history of producing time keeping devices dating back to early water clocks around 2000 BC (Zhou dynasty).

There is certainly a burgeoning watch industry emanating from the Far East now, particularly amongst individual watchmakers...

http://www.eastwatchreview.com/blog/2015/10/28/little-known-independent-watchmaker-qin-gan-produces-handmade-minute-repeaters-and-more

The 'KONCISE' company is being widely recognised for it's exquisite hand painted enamel & decorated dials...

http://www.eastwatchreview.com/blog/2015/7/2/koncise-beauty

So much so there is a couple of their models on display at the 'International Museum of Horology at Le Chaux-de-Fonds, Switzerland'

Healthy competition & respect can only be good for the industry!

:thumbsup:


----------

